# Tunerstudio crashes



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

Is anyone having a problem with TS crashing their laptop while logging, autotune, etc?
I am running WinXp, and up until yesterday was using an older JVM (needed for work). I upgrade to the latest Sun JVM as well as latest beta of TS and had the same thing happen multiple times yesterday.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*FV-QR*

What version of TS?


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (need_a_VR6)*

looks like he's using the latest version based on the post.... I've had a couple of lockups with my netbook but I think it is due to the wireless internet. If I turn the wireless off it doesn't happen.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*FV-QR*

There have been quite a few betas recently, which is why I ask. I had one not auto-update recently, and another cause some issues.


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (need_a_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *need_a_VR6* »_There have been quite a few betas recently, which is why I ask. I had one not auto-update recently, and another cause some issues.

Good point Paul.


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (need_a_VR6)*

I ran the update before yesterday's tuning session so it is/was on .992
However, the same thing has happened on numerous previous versions over the last few months.
It doesn't send any warning, it just self reboots the whole OS.
My thought was that when logging, it would crash when the log file got too big (say after 15 min or so of logging). But yesterday, I was just running Autotune for for 5-10 minutes. It did it a few times. Maybe still running out of internal buffer or something, but I would have thought if that were the case the JVM would just throw a Heap Space issue or just crash TS and not cause the OS to reboot. No BSD or anything...
I think it was Innovate that recommends running the laptop of of A/C (inverter) rather than the batt, but IDK if that would really make a diff here.
This is my work (Development) laptop, so it is no slouch. IBM T42 2gig Ram on Win Xp with latest SP, etc. Also mentioned above latest JVm, but same thing on Sun 1.6_7
I am using a DB9 to USB dongle, so it could be a connection issue that causes the freak out. I just don't recall ever having this problem with MegaTune and it is kind of frustrating.
S


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (sdezego)*

How much stuff is running in the backround on the laptop?


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

open up the system properties, advanced tab. In the settings for 'Startup and Recovery' clear the check-mark on 'Automatically Restart'. That'll give you a chance to see what is actually causing the freakout. My guess is the driver for the USB/Serial dongle.


----------



## LT401Vette (Feb 27, 2010)

This sounds like the usb driver. There is a very buggy Prolific usb to serial driver out there that causes problems with TunerStudio even though it works on MegaTune. Apparently the TS Comm driver is hitting some API that MegaTune doesn't. 
Try the driver posted here:
http://www.efianalytics.com/TunerStudio/faq.html


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: (LT401Vette)*

Thanks Phil! I will try it out and report back.
Regards,
Shawn


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

ha, didn't even think of doing that. Regardless, this is a good idea.


----------

